# Air Bag Sensor



## Carman1024 (Aug 8, 2006)

Wuts up everyone. I have an '06 altima and just installed a double din pioneer deck. After i placed everything back, my airbag sensor continues to blink on my dash as i drive. I was reading the manual and it says to bring it to nissan. i dont have the time to drop it off because i have school and work everyday. I was wondering if i can reset the sensor somehow, or if i have to do anything where the ac controls are? let me know what you guys think.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Are you sure you didn't leave anything unplugged when you installed the deck?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

oh boy... you touched that yellow wire =/ ... i have all data at my shop i'll get some instructions on how to reset but i think you might need the nissan service computer... get back to you later on today


----------



## Carman1024 (Aug 8, 2006)

Im pretty sure everything is plugged back in, i removed the air bad sensor by the climate control to install the deck. Im not sure which yellow wire you are talking about. But if you can get back to me that would be great to aviod the dealership and have my inspection due in a month. thanks alot


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

make sure everything is plugged in. But if not you have to erase the code with Consult-2 which only dealers have.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i looked up in all data... he's right ^


----------



## rahaman2890 (Jan 22, 2009)

hey listen the same thing happen happened to me in my 05 altima. um to reset the code you need to stick the key in the ignition and turn the switch to on but with out turning over the engine. when the light turns off switch the key to the off position and count to 5 (1 Mississippi, 2 Mississippi,...). do that 3 times. then turn the key to on... the light should blink slower... turn the key to off and count to 5 again... then turn on the car and it should go away... that worked on mine... hope it works on yours... good luck


----------

